# loader valve



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Guys Is there a way to make a 2 lever loader valve into a joystick lever. Would it be better just to buy new. thanks


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm guessing that both levers operate by moving forward and back?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think there is a direct way to make it into a joystick control, though if you are handy and can come up with a linkage that allows it, you could patent it and make some money. Otherwise, your best bet is to just pony up and buy a joystick control. You can sell the old valve to help offset the cost of the new one.


----------

